

The stakes in Skyhook's suits against Google: It's the location data, stupid - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2010/09/16/skyhook-fighting-for-its-life-in-suit-against-google-cries-foul-%E2%80%9Ccall-in-the-referees-and-review-the-tape%E2%80%9D/

======
allenbrunson
Skyhook is kind of a sad case.

Their technology is undoubtedly one of the things that made using my first
iPhone such a great experience. Now Apple has created their own competing tech
and won't be using them anymore. And I learned from this article that Google
is now getting in on the act as well.

Aren't technology leaders who come up with a good idea supposed to get better
outcomes than this? I'm not sure what the lesson is.

